# I have an offer



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a friend down at Indian Pass does a little fishing. He has a spot in 140' he would like to have checked. He thinks it is a spring. He loads up on fish there. He just wants to know what it is. Split fuel is all it is. He has some hellacious spots, grouper and aj especially. PM if interested.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats sounds like fun. We takin that boat in the pics!! LOL HAAA

I dont have a bunch of dives but if you get some of these yahoos one here wanting to go take a peak, Id be glad to fill a spot. Ive been 130 a few times. Id like to see a spring from the Pleistocene era. You know the edge was once walked on land that Josh went at 215 ft. Paleo man probably hunted large mammals and camped onthe edge of the ocean waves there. What a sight! This 140 area if it is a spring its possible that it could have been above ground one time and fresh water that close to salt water would have been inhabited no doubt! How kewl.

I can go any day. 

Steve


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade! I am shocked that you would even post this offer on here without calling me first to give me dibs!!

Hell...I won't just tell ya whats down there...I take HD underwater video of it! WTF?? You got no love for me??

Too many dem dang sheep....:moon
I'm in. Would love to do it!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (21/05/2010)*Wade! I am shocked that you would even post this offer on here without calling me first to give me dibs!!
> 
> Hell...I won't just tell ya whats down there...I take HD underwater video of it! WTF?? You got no love for me??
> 
> ...


I'm shocked you didn't request me as your dive buddy. I'm really hurt, man. You cut me to the quick:reallycrying


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Im hurt Clay didnt mention my professionalism and competence along with needing and having the desire to kill something........ totally shocked!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright guys, here's the deal. His name is Mike Burke. 850-643-1818. He has two boats, probably take the Cobia. You will have to mention that you talked to me first. PM for my number. He can probably take 4. All must be able to dive 150' safely. Spearin' is encouraged.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Wade. Got the trip booked with him, real nice guy. Told me what he wanted, and what we would be doin. I'll get some great video probably, and have a hillacius report and pics oftheslayin! He's got another spot lil over 140 he would like checked too.

By the way, his name is Mark, not Mike...haa haa.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Did the trip go on? Are there picts?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I am glad you brought this up. Thanx.

I need to call him and see if his area is closed to fishing.

Right when this came about, and I was supossed to call him back..alll hell broke lose with the oil, and I lost track.

This would be a great chance to get a dive in!

And I will get helmet cam video of the kills too!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

When you get the video post it. Sounds like an adventure especially since a lot of us are arm-chairing it right now. Any idea when someone dove the Oriskany last? I'm curious what some of the dive sites look like. I didn't really get much from the PNJ article.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh (Caver123 on here) from MBT is the last I know to dive it. Think it was a couple weeks ago...not sure


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike Day was the last that I know of to dive it, June 23 I think it was. Jim Meyers of Dr Dive has been running a few trips, and I'm sure he's probably been to the O since then.
The PNJ Article was based on some research proposals that were made last week, and there's not much evidence that the damage they described has actually occurred yet.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Didn't see the PNJ article, anyone got a link?
We were there last on June 16th. It was clean, clear and beautiful. Mike was aboard. 
Have another trip going on 7-11 AM. I'll post some trip reports here and on Facebook as soon as possible after we get back. 

Capt. Jim
Dr Dive
Dr Dive Pensacola, FL - Home of the USS Oriskany


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Didn't see the PNJ article, anyone got a link?
> We were there last on June 16th. It was clean, clear and beautiful. Mike was aboard.
> Have another trip going on 7-11 AM. I'll post some trip reports here and on Facebook as soon as possible after we get back.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That means your out there now!! Please let us know! Itchin to go. Think my gear is getting dryrot


----------

